# Soil and Gravel?



## tdc999 (24 Nov 2020)

Hi
So, I have my 240L aquarium, Oase filter and CO2 Art regulator.
I am using Tropical Soil as the substrate.
I was wondering if I could use gravel at the back of the tank to build up the height and cover that with the soil?
I appreciate that the soil would have to be thick enough to take plants.
I also thought about using the gravel to sit any stones on.
In the next days I will be getting the technical stuff done electrics ect.
More to follow.


----------



## Nick potts (24 Nov 2020)

Yeah, i use crushed lava stone in mesh bags (tights work well) for building height, but gravel will work just as well.

I have used 20mm pea gravel in the past with no problems. https://www.therange.co.uk/garden/f...l-and-aggregates/pea-gravel-chippings/#750333


----------



## Nico Felici (27 Nov 2020)

I have never dealt with such large tanks but have definitely used lava stone, gravel and even pumice stone for this purpose, always with no issues. Pumice stone floats though, so I would only recommend it if rocks will then sit right above it.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Nico Felici said:


> Pumice stone floats though


It normally sinks when it is fully waterlogged, although I believe that some floats whatever happens.

cheers Darrel


----------

